# Creosote substitute



## Paul Chapman (8 Jun 2006)

I had to re-treat a fence today. In the past I've always used creosote because I reckon it's the best preservative for fences. However, as you can't buy it now for amateur use, I used creosote substitute (from B&Q). It seems very similar to the ordinary creosote. Does anyone know what the difference is?

Paul


----------



## prawnking (8 Jun 2006)

just as a matter of interest i heared that creosote was used engine oil thinned down and filtered not sure if true or not


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jun 2006)

Don't believe it was,Shaun - but it was very common to use old engine oil as a wood preserver for fences/fence posts.
Paul - I've got some creosote substitute (called "creocote" :lol: - and in the same colour and size of packaging as the last lot of creosote I have left) and reading the label,it still sounds nasty stuff (e.g. keep away for 48 hours) but have yet to see how long it lasts.

Andrew


----------



## ike (8 Jun 2006)

Creosote was made by distilling coal tar - the by-product from the coke oven. Although its demise whiffs of the nanny state, it was a pretty horrendous chemical cocktail to spread liberally around the environment

Ike


----------



## luthier49 (9 Jun 2006)

I`ve just finished slapping some on my main workshop, an 8`x16` shed, and my woodturning sh, err I mean my woodturning studio. It might be substitute, but it still pongs to high heaven. I done them both Wednesday afternoon and I absolutely reaked of the stuff. Went indoors, clothes in the wash, and a nice hot shower. After the shower I still smelt the stuff on me. Still some left in the plastic container after doing both workshops. I saw some cuprinol sprayable in my local B&Q, £10.88 a can. Creosote substitute, £4.50 a can. Smelly but cheaper.


----------

